# Sunday's Show and Tell... 2/13/22



## jd56 (Feb 13, 2022)

Happy Valentine's Day.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## danfitz1 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 13, 2022)

I finally had a good week, I picked up a Steelcraft Scooter, a Swift ride-on Van, Structo dump truck and a very cool little bike it’s a Zepher…

-mike


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 13, 2022)

awesome Cadillac badge.


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 13, 2022)

Found this picture, it was taken 63 years ago, Thats me on the left in the cowboy boots. Can anyone guess where it was taken. A clue, the guy sitting in the background his name is Uncle Festus. If nobody gets it I'll ad another clue later.


----------



## vincev (Feb 13, 2022)

Old 7 Up piece


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 13, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Found this picture, it was taken 63 years ago, Thats me on the left in the cowboy boots. Can anyone guess where it was taken. A clue, the guy sitting in the background his name is Uncle Festus. If nobody gets it I'll ad another clue later.
> 
> View attachment 1569366
> 
> View attachment 1569367



GRACELAND!


----------



## vincev (Feb 13, 2022)

Anybody remember Joe Camel ?


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 13, 2022)

Scored this little Squier practice amp at the Thrift Store & this effects pedal bar at the flea market...


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 13, 2022)

I bought this late 40s Columbia bike and some more topper cars .


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 13, 2022)

Lonestar you are good and fast. That's right after Elvis bought Graceland in 57, my mom was friends with him, we went to my Grandma's house in Memphis every Easter vacation. That's Elvis's Uncle Festus in the background. We even got to go up into the house everytime we visited.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 13, 2022)

I bought a Bandai Japan 1950's Triumph TR3 tin toy car out of the U.K. from Ebay. Not mint, but nice and although the original blue tinted plastic windshield has some cracks, the fragile window frame ( always missing or trashed) is there. A few minor dings and scuffs, but pretty well preserved in the sellers Triumph model collection for many years.

My man cave is getting tight on space, but I think I can manage ( and did) to shoe horn some vintage porcelain soda push bars into the 3 inch spots above areas...ha!

Finding NON repro signs now is very difficult and be careful what you buy.( faked patina/rust/scratches) It's best to buy locally or from a person you trust or can verify it's originality. If you like vintage signs, do your homework.

These 2 were bought from a long time friend Mike, a local antique dealer ( in business over 4 decades) & with a story is always cool. These were never mounted on a door, made in Canada ( markings on the back), and have a few minor chips from storage, but are about as nice as they come.

They came from a local ( in our city) family that had a handful of NOS Pepsi kick plates and push bars the son sold Mike many years ago. ( long since sold into collections) Then the Mother found another Pepsi push bar and a 7up stashed in their home several years later. Well, Mike bought them too, squirrelled away for a few years in a closet, and now that he's retiring, I talked him into selling to me.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 13, 2022)

Chasing stuff is a disease oh well


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 13, 2022)

Love those fenders.


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (Feb 13, 2022)

I forgot I had this unicycle, was cleaning out a storage unit I had and found it again!  I have no idea who made it but it could be English?


----------



## Sven (Feb 13, 2022)

A $25 1971 Schwinn Super Sport, Brooks B-15 saddle and Pletcher rear rack.


----------



## blincoe (Feb 13, 2022)

Finally got my 2275 - long block built. This will be for my double cab when I get it back from metal / paint.


----------



## blincoe (Feb 13, 2022)

Also found an NOS SE STR 26” in New York.

just got it last week.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 13, 2022)

blincoe said:


> Finally got my 2275 - long block built. This will be for my double cab when I get it back from metal / paint.
> View attachment 1569457
> 
> View attachment 1569458



NICE! 60?original Light grey paint? 😍


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 13, 2022)

A collection of 19th century (and earlier) Polynesian war clubs came my way.  I am always looking for these.  Also a few bicycle smalls, a couple Morrow 28 spoke hubs for the two 24” wheel Huffman projects I have going.  A cast iron base that will be converted to a TOC bicycle stand.   And a strange lawn sprinkler; anyone know the manufacturer?


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 13, 2022)

Picked up this swap cruiser. (Thanks Ron)
67 the same year as the bug


----------



## RPower (Feb 13, 2022)

Picked up a really nice Model A, decent model C, seat top, repop Indian chainring and crank, 2 1/4 inch tank.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 13, 2022)

This past week I started moving into my new bicycle parts space.  I am trying to do this systematically so everything can be organized on arrival.  To lessen the weight please feel free to make any offers on items available in the sales threads.  All offers seriously considered over the next week or two.  I don’t want to have to pack things twice!


----------



## tacochris (Feb 13, 2022)

Found this 39 Schwinn Superior Tourist yesterday....about to start a thread on it in the Schwinn section.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 13, 2022)

@New Mexico Brant  What is this "ORGANIZED" you speak of??  🧐


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 13, 2022)

I scored the Park PRS-3 stand WITH the Park wrenches for $200! 
And picked up this 41?(I didnt check the numbers) CWC built? Western Flyer (sorry no badge picture..its just a common badge)
And the biggest score,just in time for spring/summer..An UNSUSED Char Broil Commercial grill for FREE from my neighbor!!  😍

My wife was pretty happy!!..the old one is only 5-6 years old ,pretty rusted inside..😠


----------



## blincoe (Feb 13, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> NICE! 60?original Light grey paint? 😍



Yessir 1960 seamed gate


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 13, 2022)

Just got back from picking this up from a fellow bike enthusiast.
Told it came out of a barn near Little Rock, Arkansas

A 1926 to 1930 Hawthorne Trailblazer????
Has an armless Musselman rear hub and a New Departure front hub. 
Could the armless hub be original for that time period?

Have the color matching battery can rings, just need a can.

Out of my comfort zone with this one.
I would welcome PM's to me with any information/thoughts on this bike. 

Tim


----------



## Ryan B (Feb 13, 2022)

Picked this one up today, 1 owner 1966 in my favorite color


----------



## locomotion (Feb 13, 2022)

got me a reproduction Brooks "International" Model B 80 for my 1891 Singer by Coventry until I can find an original saddle
reproduction frame is the wrong design so I will have a correct reproduction frame made to look more period correct
will do for now I guess, PM me if you have an OG that you would sell


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2022)

Ryan B said:


> Picked this one up today, 1 owner 1966 in my favorite color
> 
> View attachment 1569745
> 
> View attachment 1569746



Very nice example, what month out of curiosity?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2022)

tjkajecj said:


> Just got back from picking this up from a fellow bike enthusiast.
> Told it came out of a barn near Little Rock, Arkansas
> 
> A 1926 to 1930 Hawthorne Trailblazer????
> ...



Excellent score Tim, she’s a beauty!


----------



## Ryan B (Feb 13, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Very nice example, what month out of curiosity?



May


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2022)

Did a lil horse trading and was able to add an early frame style I've been after for some time. From what I've gathered so far it's a teens or so Yale. I'll post its own thread soon looking for more info.


----------



## nightrider (Feb 13, 2022)

I got my power back on after 6 days. Ice storm created havoc in Memphis. Brown out, weird power surges, then total loss of power. 20 degree days followed. Shut my breaker box off 45 minutes after brown out. My house was still humming. Water and gas pipes were charged with electricity. The water service inlet, coming in from the basement wall was 170 degrees! Some people's panels caught on fire. My neighbors boiler cord melted. Below is a junction box that had a ground wire from a gas line tied into it. I must have a golden horseshoe up my ass!  Very scary stuff!


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2022)

nightrider said:


> I got my power back on after 6 days. Ice storm created havoc in Memphis. Brown out, weird power surges, then total loss of power. 20 degree days followed. Shut my breaker box off 45 minutes after brown out. My house was still humming. Water and gas pipes were charged with electricity. The water service inlet, coming in from the basement wall was 170 degrees! Some people's panels caught on fire. My neighbors boiler cord melted. Below is a junction box that had a ground wire from a gas line tied into it. I must have a golden horseshoe up my ass!  Very scary stuff!
> 
> View attachment 1569895



Glad you cough this it time. Very scary stuff.


----------



## nightrider (Feb 13, 2022)

catfish said:


> Glad you cough this it time. Very scary stuff.



Yes, very scary! Still a little frazzled by it!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2022)

68 runabout ...tiffany 































sterling. A cool vintage garbage man's can...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 13, 2022)

A set of Firestone basket legs and cycletruck basket lid from John


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 13, 2022)

vincev said:


> Old 7 Up piece
> 
> 
> View attachment 1569368



Is that a pocket mirror?


----------



## nick tures (Feb 13, 2022)

thats nice is it a 67?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## IngoMike (Feb 13, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> And the biggest score,just in time for spring/summer..An UNSUSED Char Broil Commercial grill for FREE from my neighbor!!



Nice! Best score of the week....have you seen the price of grills lately?!.......


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 14, 2022)

A unique liquid treasure I found while antique hunting.


----------



## 38Bike (Feb 14, 2022)

Jewelman13 said:


> A unique liquid treasure I found while antique hunting. View attachment 1570094View attachment 1570095View attachment 1570096


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 14, 2022)

38Bike said:


> View attachment 1570229



Who knew they invented 'slime' in the 1890's !! Very cool find!


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 14, 2022)

OK not nearly as old or impressive...but, I didn't have to leave the house.
A good buddy found these at a garage/estate sale Sunday and knowing I have a few VWs he picked them up and came by for a beer. What are freinds for?  I've found a few old motorbike widgets for him....so it comes around once in awhile... love the beetle model! That's a rare one.


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 14, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> OK not nearly as old or impressive...but, I didn't have to leave the house.
> A good buddy found these at a garage/estate sale Sunday and knowing I have a few VWs he picked them up and came by for a beer. What are freinds for?  I've found a few old motorbike widgets for him....so it comes around once in awhile... love the beetle model! That's a rare one.
> 
> View attachment 1570254



Cool friend! 👍


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 14, 2022)

38Bike said:


> View attachment 1570229



I seen that on the eBay. So far that’s the only paper I’ve seen with any info pertaining to “Biko”


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 14, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Lonestar you are good and fast. That's right after Elvis bought Graceland in 57, my mom was friends with him, we went to my Grandma's house in Memphis every Easter vacation. That's Elvis's Uncle Festus in the background. We even got to go up into the house everytime we visited.




That's funny. I thought the joke was the shoes, pants, garb, hiding eyes with sunglasses and hand on nose; That your '_Aunt Festus_' didn't want to be recognized in, with really short near bald, hair to top it off because she kind of looks like Addams Family's Uncle Festus in the photo. So, the _Festus_ joke was on her.

Since it's Graceland which I know little to nothing about cept it's Elvis's home.  I looked up: 'Elvis's uncle Festus'. only to discover: that's a very unique photo of Elvis's "_Uncle Vestor Presley_". It appears to be the fattest he ever was and weirdest clothing get-up anybody on the net has ever shown him wearing.

Now I'm thinking that Elvis's 'Uncle Vestor' didn't want to be caught looking like that either. 😆 Maybe covering up a Clown nose too. IDK except lots of people were so happy to meet him and show them around.



...   


,
,


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 14, 2022)

Weird!!!!  Not even close.


----------



## 62typhoon (Feb 19, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Found this picture, it was taken 63 years ago, Thats me on the left in the cowboy boots. Can anyone guess where it was taken. A clue, the guy sitting in the background his name is Uncle Festus. If nobody gets it I'll ad another clue later.
> 
> View attachment 1569366
> 
> View attachment 1569367


----------



## 62typhoon (Feb 19, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Found this picture, it was taken 63 years ago, Thats me on the left in the cowboy boots. Can anyone guess where it was taken. A clue, the guy sitting in the background his name is Uncle Festus. If nobody gets it I'll ad another clue later.
> 
> View attachment 1569366
> 
> View attachment 1569367



The gates of Graceland?


----------

